# Thomas Lyall MV Southern Cross / Queen Elizabeth RMS



## lostoverseas (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi 
I am trying to trace a Thomas or Tommy Lyall from Scotland born in 1936 
who was on the MV Southern Cross and Queem Elizabeth around the time 1957 - 1959 or longer 

He may still be alive ?

Hope someone can help 

Many Thanks 

Jan


----------

